# I could use some help...



## RideFast (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anyone lend information about this bike? A year would be wonderful to know and any additional information would also be appreciated. It is a coast to coast and it says saturn on the chain guard.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 24, 2009)

i'd say probaly built by huffy, or murray
for coast to coast hardware store. early-mid 70's.
welcome to the cabe. i'm sure somebody here can
tell you for sure what you have. this is just my guess.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 24, 2009)

*Barracuda*

It's a Ross the second style of the Cuda the cantilever of the top bars meet at the seat post. On the first style the top bars meet at the rear dropouts.

Here is another Coast to Coast 'Cuda' of the other frame style.  Courtesy of member Raleigh Ron

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290325366341


----------

